# clonazepam once a week enough to get addicted??



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi, I take clonazepam usually once a week, sometimes less. But i find that it is only effective for me in semi-high doses (2-4mg). Could taking it at this frequency and dose be enough to cause an addiction long term?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

This can cause no physical dependence.


----------



## CSASF2009 (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree, but I think the research put's benzo's with a window of opportunity at 6 months. Once you pass that point, anxiety rebound effect is likely when this drug is withdrawn. If its working for you, then there is no need to come off it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

No you will most not likely become addicted/dependent. By the way are you taking that dose of 2-4 mg at once or spread out through the day.


----------



## CSASF2009 (Apr 19, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> No.


No rebound anxiety????


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CSASF2009 said:


> No rebound anxiety????


In this case I would very seriously doubt it.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

CSASF2009 said:


> No rebound anxiety????


I personally experience rebound anxiety even if I take one dose of a benzo. Not anything like all the crazy **** you hear about some people having when withdrawing from long term benzo use. Its similar to the increased agitation and snappiness I get during a hangover but its definitely noticeable. I have come off 80mg lexapro cold turkey as well as like 250 mg of cymbalta (both after long term use) and felt less withdrawal effects so its strange I get this effect from low doses of benzos.


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cast Away said:


> No you will most not likely become addicted/dependent. By the way are you taking that dose of 2-4 mg at once or spread out through the day.


All at once, it's the only way I get any effect from the drug at all. Do you think that would make a difference as far as addiction goes?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

justin984 said:


> All at once, it's the only way I get any effect from the drug at all. Do you think that would make a difference as far as addiction goes?


Being addicted, in my interpretation at least, would mean that you absolutely need the drug in your system (because of effects of physical withdrawal or psychological dependence). Benzos are totally out of your system in about a day or so (not sure of exactly how long) so if you only take them once a week you cannot, by definition, become addicted to them. How the term 'addiction' can even be applied to a drug that many people take daily, and find such use to be beneficial to their functionality, doesn't make a lot of sense to begin with. To me, the term addiction only makes sense when it relates to a substance that is messing up your life or is an unreasonable risk to your health, not a prescribed medication specifically meant to make you more functional. That's not to say that some people are not sometimes made worse by prescribed meds without realizing it and really don't want to stop those meds (for example someone who impulsively and foolishly blows all the money in their bank account as a result of being made manic by an SSRI or something).


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

justin984 said:


> All at once, it's the only way I get any effect from the drug at all. Do you think that would make a difference as far as addiction goes?


Im the same way even from the start, 1mg just slightly fazed me me, 2mg a i could get some relief. But it takes 3-4mg of klonopin at once to knock a big chunk of the anxiety out. I dont by any means have severe social anxiety, i can do things like get gas, go in small stores, ask a stranger a question look people in the eye. But the benzos are not as potent as i thought they would be, but neverless they help taken prn.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No, no way you can become "dependent" taking it like that.


----------

